# Danny Fortson



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

do you think he will be a productive Mav this year or will he be trade bait or a bench warmer. I am admittedly a homer so i am looking for an unbiased opinion.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I predict he'll be a very productive sixth man -- but I've always liked Fortson (for no particular reason), so maybe I'm biased.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

From what hes been saying in the paper he wants to prove that he never should have lost his starting job in GS much less beentraded. He said he "will" knock people down and be an enforcer.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

well why doesn't he just write a letter to the league officials to T him up...its nice that he wants to help, but not high on the smart level...they will have eagle eyes on him this year i think.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I think he'll do pretty god, he's always been an "overlooked" guy...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> well why doesn't he just write a letter to the league officials to T him up...its nice that he wants to help, but not high on the smart level...they will have eagle eyes on him this year i think.


If you ask me thats what the Mavs need. A big man who when he does foul somebody, really fouls them. Get rid of that soft image we have and earn us some respect. A lot of fouls arent called for us because were not percieved as a physical team. Fouls that Shaq and Duncan and other "big" guys get away with we get called for.

Plus the fact that hes not a starter means we can afford his hard play.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Its funny because when I first heard about this trade I was
playing golf with a friend and he said did you hear about the
big trade. I said no and he told me it was a 7 or 8 man trade
with NVE and Jamison being the big names in the trade.

My first response was "Did we get Fortson as one of the
players?" 

As far as I am concerned Fortson is the key to this trade.

Yes of course I think Jamison is great and will fit in perfectly
as the small forward. But I loved the fact that we are going
to get Fortson. The guy can rebound and is strong as an Ox.
I wanted a guy would could come in and bang inside. I think
he will be a great compliment to Raef and Shawn.

The Mavericks biggest problem last year was rebounding. Not
defense as so many like to claim. Yes, we need to improve our
defense! I am not saying that we do not but by any conceivable
measurement of defense we were in the top 1/2 of the league.
Not great but not horrible either.

Rebounding was another story. We are in the bottom 5 of the
league in most rebounding statistics. If we control the boards,
we don't lose.

Fortson is a great rebounder and will certainly help in this area.
He will also help us in the intimidation area. He is not going to
be called soft because he is anything but soft. 

So I really hope the Mavericks do not look to trade this guy. 
Fortson has something to prove and I would like him to prove
it with the Mavericks.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

As much as Fortson is a great rebounder, I've heard reports of people not enjoying playing with him because he will take a rebound away from his teammates just to pad his stats... but then, when no one else bothers to rebound, this shouldn't be a problem! Yay! Go Mavs!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I think there is a small chance that Danny coulde end up in the starting lineup, of course this would only happen if Raef plays like he did last season. The lineup would be 

C: Dirk
PF: Fortson
SF: Jamison
SG: Finley
PG: Nash


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

I think Fortson is a gem! The Mavs definitely got a good deal with him, Jamison, and Jiri. His rebounding willl definitely be a factor and imo, Mav fans should be excited for what he's gonna bring to the team this season. I wouldn't be surprised if he earns a starting spot by mid-season. 

Also, he seem to play extremely well against my beloved Bulls.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> I think there is a small chance that Danny coulde end up in the starting lineup, of course this would only happen if Raef plays like he did last season. The lineup would be
> 
> C: Dirk
> ...


I agree. Nellie loves to play around with different lineups and I
am sure we will see this starting lineup more than a couple of
times next year. I am not sure we will ever see a permanent
starting lineup but this would be one that I would like to see
against certain teams.

Although I think Raef will have a much better year than last.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Against east teams I'm sure we'll see Dirk, Fortson, Jamison, Fin, and Nash get some good PT


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Just a little fact about Fortson. I was trying to see just how
good a rebounder he is. I was suprised at the results. And
I am aware that it does not make him in the same league as
any of these guys but it does indicate his proficiency at
rebounding the basketball.

For thier careers ( Rebounds per 48 minutes):

Danny Fortson 17.49
Ben Wallace 17.13
Shaq O'Neal 15.36
Tim Duncan 15.02
Kevin Garnett 13.13
Jermain O'Neal 13.54

I am sure that there may be some active player with a higher
career rebounds per 48 minute average but I could not find any.

And before everyone starts jumping down my throat that it is
a meaningless statistic, I know it does not put Fortson anywhere
near any of these guys. It does indicate that if the Mavs give
him some minutes he will rebound the basketball for you.

If he can do that than the Mavericks have a player who will
really help at thier greatest weakness. That is all I am trying
to say here.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> Just a little fact about Fortson. I was trying to see just how
> good a rebounder he is. I was suprised at the results. And
> I am aware that it does not make him in the same league as
> ...


:yes: This is what I keep trying to explain to people. But they say getting tid of NVE will make us lose our explosive off the bench player. What they seem to forget is if we had a rebounder like fortson we wouldnt be in situations were we need an explosive scorer. and even if we end needing to come from behind in 4th quarters didnt we get a scorer on Jamison. I dont understand how anyone can beleive this is a bad trade for the Mavs.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I guess I am the only one who thinks Fortson is worthless. Well, me and Eric Musselman, who didn't give him any playing time last year, and who is one of the top 5 coaches in the NBA.

Yes he is a very good rebounder. If he had the attitude of Ben Wallace, he'd be a great role player. Unfortunately, he is also a ball-hog and if you put him in the game to rebound, he decides he is also there to shoot, although he is terrible at it. Unlike Wallace, he also can't (or won't, more likely) play a lick of defense, and if he is in the game he will be abused by power forwards like Chris Webber, Karl Malone, Kevin Garnett, or Tim Duncan, who will exploit the mismatch. I think Fortson should stay on the bench, and Eduardo Najera should be the Mavs' sixth man. Najera is a great defender and hustler who knows his role, and he is a better enforcer than Fortson is, all y'all who say the Mavs need an enforcer are definitely disrespecting the underrated Najera.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> I guess I am the only one who thinks Fortson is worthless. Well, me and Eric Musselman, who didn't give him any playing time last year, and who is one of the top 5 coaches in the NBA.
> 
> Yes he is a very good rebounder. If he had the attitude of Ben Wallace, he'd be a great role player. Unfortunately, he is also a ball-hog and if you put him in the game to rebound, he decides he is also there to shoot, although he is terrible at it. Unlike Wallace, he also can't (or won't, more likely) play a lick of defense, and if he is in the game he will be abused by power forwards like Chris Webber, Karl Malone, Kevin Garnett, or Tim Duncan, who will exploit the mismatch. I think Fortson should stay on the bench, and Eduardo Najera should be the Mavs' sixth man. Najera is a great defender and hustler who knows his role, and he is a better enforcer than Fortson is, all y'all who say the Mavs need an enforcer are definitely disrespecting the underrated Najera.


Yes Najera is our best defender but hes more suited to cover Sf and smaller Pf. He plays his best D against wingmen. When we say enforcer we mean a post enforcer.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> I guess I am the only one who thinks Fortson is worthless. Well, me and Eric Musselman, who didn't give him any playing time last year, and who is one of the top 5 coaches in the NBA.
> 
> Yes he is a very good rebounder. If he had the attitude of Ben Wallace, he'd be a great role player. Unfortunately, he is also a ball-hog and if you put him in the game to rebound, he decides he is also there to shoot, although he is terrible at it. Unlike Wallace, he also can't (or won't, more likely) play a lick of defense, and if he is in the game he will be abused by power forwards like Chris Webber, Karl Malone, Kevin Garnett, or Tim Duncan, who will exploit the mismatch. I think Fortson should stay on the bench, and Eduardo Najera should be the Mavs' sixth man. Najera is a great defender and hustler who knows his role, and he is a better enforcer than Fortson is, all y'all who say the Mavs need an enforcer are definitely disrespecting the underrated Najera.


I doubt Musselman thinks Fortson is worthless. They signed him
to that contract for the very reason I stated. Yes, Fortson had
some personal tragedy last year with the death of his father and
that affected him. He got in Musselman's dog house then a fine
young player named Troy Murphy came in and played very well
which kept Fortson on the bench and unhappy with the situation.

Also the numbers don't back you up as far as Fortson being a
ball-hog. First of all his career shooting percentage is .462.
Not horrible as you state. Secondly he shot the ball no more that
Murphy his replacement. He took a shot every 3.2 minutes played
and Murphy shot the ball once every 3.3 minutes played. I guess
Troy Murphy must be a ball-hog too. You are simply making up
your own version of reality because you either don't like Fortson
or you don't like the Mavericks. Either way it does not matter
to Mavs fans.

We are happy to have Fortson and I can hardly wait to see how
this team gels.

By the way, we love Najera and expect he will contribute in his
own special way. He is Charlie hustle for us.

Just one more thing ArtestFan. Your boy Artest takes a shot
every 2.8 minutes played and shoots it at a .415 clip so what
does that make him? Don't you hate when facts interfere with
a good rant?


----------

